# Classic Car and Bike Show



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ E Type Jaguar





































^^ Alfa Romeo


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

More Alfa Romeo ^^


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Scimitar Tank :cheers:





































Ford GT40 :cheers:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ Various Rover's


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

some nice cars there, love the tank


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ thanks, now here is some Swedish cars starting with Saab


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Volvo's


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Chevy Camaro V6 and NOT V8



















^^ Morgan


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Classic Bikes


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------

